# Garage door opener switch...for normal single gang box?



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

I have a homeowner that wants a garage door switch installed in his home near his front door. I can't seem to find a "normal looking" push button switch which will work for his application. Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

You mean like a doorbell button?


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

Leviton 5657-2W SPDT, center off, momentary switch in decora. 











http://www.amazon.com/Leviton-5657-2W-Single-Pole-Commercial-Grounding/dp/B000U3BU56


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Lowes used to have a momentary contact decora style switch that was labeled garbage disposal switch. I've used them for GDO's


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

electricmanscott said:


> Lowes used to have a momentary contact decora style switch that was labeled garbage disposal switch. I've used them for GDO's


You could walk into a supply house and ask for one and they probably would look at you funny. :no:


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks! This is perfect


----------



## surenoproblem (Dec 24, 2012)

Check amazon for the disposal switch


----------



## RFguy (Sep 11, 2013)

electricmanscott said:


> Lowes used to have a momentary contact decora style switch that was labeled garbage disposal switch. I've used them for GDO's


http://www.hardwareandtools.com/momentary-garbage-disposal-switches/


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

That's old school, which is fine but does he know about the option for his phone?
I can open/close mine anywhere in the world. It shows whether it's open or closed, the number of hours since it was last operated and can be set to send an alert if it opens during certain times like midnight to 5am.

Liftmaster


----------



## RFguy (Sep 11, 2013)

3DDesign said:


> That's old school, which is fine but does he know about the option for his phone?
> I can open/close mine anywhere in the world. It shows whether it's open or closed, the number of hours since it was last operated and can be set to send an alert if it opens during certain times like midnight to 5am.
> 
> Liftmaster


....but it can't tell you if the door is still open at a certain time of the day.

I have the same MyLiftmaster and can't believe they forgot that basic alert. It would be nice to know at 8 am after I went to work, or 9 pm when I'm thinking about hunkerig down for the night if the door is still open.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

RFguy said:


> ....but it can't tell you if the door is still open at a certain time of the day.
> 
> I have the same MyLiftmaster and can't believe they forgot that basic alert. It would be nice to know at 8 am after I went to work, or 9 pm when I'm thinking about hunkerig down for the night if the door is still open.


Mine shows open or closed 24/7. If it's closed the app shows the down down. Touch the door and it opens and shows it open.


----------



## RFguy (Sep 11, 2013)

Yes, but it won't send an alert.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

RFguy said:


> Yes, but it won't send an alert.


Try clicking on the check mark at the top of the screen.
Under "Send me and alert when the"
Turn on
Garage door is open
Garage door is closed
As soon as it happens
All times & days
Email or Push
Rule enabled
Give it a name
Save


----------



## RFguy (Sep 11, 2013)

3D. I'm very familiar and have several alerts set up for some events. It will not however send an alert if the event does not *transition during* the time window specified.

My exact scenario. I want to have an alert sent to me at if the door is *already in the open position* at 9 pm (I forgot to shut it and now it's time for bed). There is no way to do this. It's discussed at the Liftmaster discussion forums.

https://myqcommunity.liftmaster.com...e-garage-door-is-open-after-the-sun-goes-down


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

RFguy said:


> My exact scenario. I want to have an alert sent to me at if the door is *already in the open position* at 9 pm (I forgot to shut it and now it's time for bed). There is no way to do this. It's discussed at the Liftmaster discussion forums.


"Hey Dummy, you left your garage door open and it's 9M!"

There's your alert!:laughing:


----------



## RFguy (Sep 11, 2013)

A Little Short said:


> "Hey Dummy, you left your garage door open and it's 9M!"


Now that wasn't so hard, was it :thumbsup:


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

RFguy said:


> 3D. I'm very familiar and have several alerts set up for some events. It will not however send an alert if the event does not *transition during* the time window specified.
> 
> My exact scenario. I want to have an alert sent to me at if the door is *already in the open position* at 9 pm (I forgot to shut it and now it's time for bed). There is no way to do this. It's discussed at the Liftmaster discussion forums.
> 
> https://myqcommunity.liftmaster.com...e-garage-door-is-open-after-the-sun-goes-down


I see what you mean now.


----------

